# New Lens Day



## BryanFTWL (Jan 7, 2012)

Ordered a Rokinon FE8M-C on Wednesday, and it showed up at about noon.
I've been having a lot of fun with it, but haven't been able to get out with it much, because I had to work a long ass shift.

Here's some test shots (Stairs one was the first shot I took with it):







One of my buds at work:







Camera is a Canon Rebel XSi


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks crystal clear with my bluury drunken eyes lol.
NICE


----------



## damigu (Jan 7, 2012)

very nice.

i'll join the ranks of the DSLR owners eventually, but for now i've got a pretty sweet bridge camera that i work with.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks dudes.
Here's a picture a friend shot of me today:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice, I'm looking for a 16mm or wider for my kit.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Jan 8, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Nice, I'm looking for a 16mm or wider for my kit.



This one is an 8mm. It's really damn wide. I can point it up at the ceiling and get all 4 walls in the picture no problem. It's also really crisp, with great colors.

Here's another good shot I got:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 8, 2012)

I know 8mm makes a circular image on my D3 so I don't want to go that wide, but somewhere in the 10-16mm range would be just fine.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grats! I'd love to have a RedRock Micro + that lens on the front of my video camera


----------

